# It&#039;s Getting Closer !!



## cm shrooms (Oct 17, 2012)

It is almost that time again for the Great Morel Hunt! Good to see Everyone on the Board! Haven't heard from Julie since last year. Pray She is doing well!! Finally got my comp. back up and running, so I can keep up with what is going on! Got more rain last night and today. Have had alot more than last year along with the snows, That has to be a Plus! Scoutted out some new areas last year. Have done a few walks this Month. Temps. for this week are only in the 30's for the Highs. Does anyone know where I can get a good digital them.? That doesn't cost to much? Fixed income isn't t the greatest, but I make it! @ All good advise on Tree Ident. and Habits to look at! Praying this year will be a Great Year for Everyone! and Maybe Hook Up with a Few of Ya on Some Hunts!! Can't wait to hear the Morels are here in Ohio! Good Luck to Everyone! Be Safe!

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

The morels have made there way to the middle of Tennessee.


----------



## mbdola (Jan 30, 2013)

Even further than that.....SW Kentucky.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

I did not see that find on the morel progression map. I had to recheck, thanks. That is better yet. I have a son living in South East Illinois. I may have to go over and visit him, LOL.


----------



## mbdola (Jan 30, 2013)

lol... no worries. I found it last nite on the morelmushroomhunting.net site. 

Definitely further north than I expected, but still along way from here in NCWV.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

CM glad you got youre comp back.Its getting exciting for us Fungusheads.Theyre slowly marching north..I believe Julie has been in the hospital. I hope shes doing alright I dont know.But she ls in my prayers..


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

CM glad you got youre comp back.Its getting exciting for us Fungusheads.Theyre slowly marching north..I believe Julie has been in the hospital. I hope she is doing alright I dont know.But she is in my prayers..


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Sorry about the double.


----------



## cm shrooms (Oct 17, 2012)

@ pedro I seen where they were in TN on the Progression map! Yay! 
@ MBD they most of posted that after I check the prog. map! Thats even Better! Thanks for the Update!!
@ ant Thanks for the info. on Julie! She is in my Prayers as well!! It is Great having the comp. back up and running!! Haven't heard from Shroomdawg or 902nd, Pray they are doing well. Good to see the Board getting active again!! 
@ All Good Luck on Your Hunts! Be Safe!

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

My old computer died. It used windows xp. I have spent an entire day transferring documents and photos and making old programs function in windows8. Thank goodness for flash dives to use in the transferring process. I am to cheap to pay to have it done. I am retired so this gave me something to do, LOL.
I am ready for the weather to change so I can return to the woods. My brain is suffering from information overload.
I believe I spotted some oysters in a woods I drove by on the way to purchasing a new computer. I was too busy to stop.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

There was a find in Indiana.


----------



## micjam1965 (Apr 23, 2013)

to pedro, just left TN. Found nice yellows in Cades Cove at Sparks and the river access just before the visitors center, Tremont at the highest vehicle bridge. Left all intact cause I couldn't cook them and had no way to store them. CM Shrooms, spent the first 20 years of my life in Greene hunting fungi. Most likely have shared some happy hunting grounds. Have some honey holes here in Montgomery but I always find myself drifting back to the abundant fields of Greene Co. Good hunting to you.


----------

